# The basics of the hammer



## jlmran (Feb 8, 2010)

What's up with #3? Seriously? When you say "place", do you mean "set down" or "use"?


----------



## jlmran (Feb 8, 2010)

Also, nobody will fully learn the ladder tip until they've received a knot on their head. That's just human nature.


----------



## itin1200 (Oct 10, 2009)

Ha, I ended up in the ED for a CT scan after hitting myself in the head with a 20oz. Estwing while cleaning up after painting my son's room a couple summers ago.

All was good, but I am a Trauma Nurse at that hospital. Boy, did the staff have a good time with that.

Favorite jab was from the triage nurse. He asked, "do you ALWAYS paint with a hammer?"


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

itin1200 said:


> Ha, I ended up in the ED for a CT scan after hitting myself in the head with a 20oz. Estwing while cleaning up after painting my son's room a couple summers ago.
> 
> All was good, but I am a Trauma Nurse at that hospital. Boy, did the staff have a good time with that.
> 
> Favorite jab was from the triage nurse. He asked, "do you ALWAYS paint with a hammer?"


Estwing will get you one way or another. Whoever invented that thing should be shot.


----------



## iRelate (Jan 19, 2012)

*Eastwing*

Metal hammers in general are not fun. I used to use one. I ended up with elbow pain and found out it was because the metal does not absorb the shock as well as wood handled hammers do.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

iRelate said:


> Metal hammers in general are not fun. I used to use one. I ended up with elbow pain and found out it was because the metal does not absorb the shock as well as wood handled hammers do.


Exactly.
I could tell what kind of a carpenter the new guy was by what kind of a hammer he showed up with.


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

I've carried a fiberglass handled hammer for the last 20+ years, although I don't do much actual hammering anymore. It's generally to tap stuff around before I spray it with gunfire.:laughing:

When it comes to stabbing nails in with a hammer, wood handled gets the job done.:thumbsup:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJGn5mUYt5Q


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

loneframer said:


> I've carried a fiberglass handled hammer for the last 20+ years, although I don't do much actual hammering anymore. It's generally to tap stuff around before I spray it with gunfire.:laughing:
> 
> When it comes to stabbing nails in with a hammer, wood handled gets the job done.:thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJGn5mUYt5Q


He's using a 14oz titanium California Framer, the same one I was using when I got hurt. That's the way it should be, set slam set slam. 
$75, but it's the Cadillac of hammers.


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

titanoman said:


> He's using a 14oz titanium, the same one I was using when I got hurt. That's the way it should be, set slam set slam.
> $75, but it's the Cadillac of hammers.


That's me and it's a steel head. Craftsman 24 oz, if I recall.:thumbsup:


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

loneframer said:


> That's me and it's a steel head. Craftsman 24 oz, if I recall.:thumbsup:


Oh. You're moving so fast it's out of focus! Have you swung the titanium? You wouldn't think 14oz could do that, but the light weight really let's you snap your wrist. And you're not as beat up at the end of the day.


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

titanoman said:


> Oh. You're moving so fast it's out of focus! Have you swung the titanium? You wouldn't think 14oz could do that, but the light weight really let's you snap your wrist. And you're not as beat up at the end of the day.


I tried one that belonged to a friend of mine. Nice hammer, but for what I need one for, it doesn't seem worth the investment. My framing days are limited at best and the hammer plays a supporting role in everything I do nowadays.:whistling2:

You might could tell I put in my time with one though.:laughing:


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

loneframer said:


> I tried one that belonged to a friend of mine. Nice hammer, but for what I need one for, it doesn't seem worth the investment. My framing days are limited at best and the hammer plays a supporting role in everything I do nowadays.:whistling2:
> 
> You might could tell I put in my time with one though.:laughing:


Yeah. Framing is definitely a young mans sport.
And I saw some pictures you posted a little while back of some of your tools. You have more than anybody I know by far!


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

titanoman said:


> Yeah. Framing is definitely a young mans sport.
> And I saw some pictures you posted a little while back of some of your tools. You have more than anybody I know by far!


I have a small collection of hammers that I need to post pics of if I ever get them rounded up in the same place. I gave all my Estwings away. They are the spawn of the devil, IMO.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

loneframer said:


> I have a small collection of hammers that I need to post pics of if I ever get them rounded up in the same place. I gave all my Estwings away. They are the spawn of the devil, IMO.


If a new guy showed up with an Estwing, I would give him until payday to buy a different hammer.
Or he can go home with the carpenters that show up with rigging axes (they tell me they use them "for when the rafters don't fit right").


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

i with you guys on the estwing topic.. i started out using them but cant stand the damn things now... for framing i use a 14 oz wood handle stilletto. for general carpentry including finish work i use a japanese nailing hammer from lee valley


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

woodworkbykirk said:


> i with you guys on the estwing topic.. i started out using them but cant stand the damn things now... for framing i use a 14 oz wood handle stilletto. for general carpentry including finish work i use a japanese nailing hammer from lee valley


That's what I've been talking about, the 14oz titanium. A lot of people don't realize how powerful of a swing you can get with something so light.


----------



## itin1200 (Oct 10, 2009)

Love my Estwing.

But use it mostly as a ripping/demo tool. Don't hammer many nails these days.

That's what nail guns are for, aren't they?


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

itin1200 said:


> Love my Estwing.
> 
> But use it mostly as a ripping/demo tool. Don't hammer many nails these days.
> 
> That's what nail guns are for, aren't they?


Can I ask...how old are you?


----------



## itin1200 (Oct 10, 2009)

Haha. 

I'm 45. Spent my life as a journalist, then went to nursing school.

Have been a trauma nurse for almost 6 years.

Avid DIYer, not a pro in any way.

And yes, I agree with the posts about the Estwing. Have had it for almost 15 years, but anymore I don't really use it for hammering.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

itin1200 said:


> Haha.
> 
> I'm 45. Spent my life as a journalist, then went to nursing school.
> 
> ...


I'm proud of your accomplishments.
Good for you, really.
I wish I could do it all over again. I wouldn't have built other peoples houses for 30 years and have only a broken back to show for it.
Do you get many trauma patients because of Estwings?


----------



## itin1200 (Oct 10, 2009)

Haha, I think I'm the only one.

Most of our traumas are elderly folks who fall and hit their head.

So similar, but different.

And my back really hurts most mornings when I come home. Lifting 300 pound patients can really do you in.

Off for 3.5 weeks when I get home tomorrow morning. Couple projects planned.

Gotta plug in the compressor for the "hammers!"


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I got to ask, what is wrong with a Estwing, and I am 68. I always used a 14oz in trim work.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

jiju1943 said:


> I got to ask, what is wrong with a Estwing, and I am 68. I always used a 14oz in trim work.


IMO, they don't absorb shock, because they're metal and unbalanced, leading to tendonitis of the elbow and carpal tunnel in the wrist.
And that sharp metal shaft could easily sever any body part that it came into contact with.
The only thing they are good for is demolition and when you really need to just beat the heck out of something.
I guess they're fine for trim, but not for swinging hard all day.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

your right tito, i still have my 22 oz estwing handy. its used for demolition and when i need a little more persuading than my stilletto can handle.. 

the only draw back to my stilleto is that you cant pull nails the normal way or hit Strykers with it. the handle will snap,

and on the topic of head trauma from estwings and old guys.. the same guy i mentioned in the blind nailing harti plank thread who was adjusting courses so they'd line up under a window would hit himself at least once a month .. maybe the two problems are related .. i remember him hitting himself 3 x in one week on that job


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

woodworkbykirk said:


> your right tito, i still have my 22 oz estwing handy. its used for demolition and when i need a little more persuading than my stilletto can handle..
> 
> the only draw back to my stilleto is that you cant pull nails the normal way or hit Strykers with it. the handle will snap,
> 
> and on the topic of head trauma from estwings and old guys.. the same guy i mentioned in the blind nailing harti plank thread who was adjusting courses so they'd line up under a window would hit himself at least once a month .. maybe the two problems are related .. i remember him hitting himself 3 x in one week on that job


Wow. I learned after about the second time.
Yeah you have to roll nails out to pull them. I'm real careful about the	handle grain when I buy one.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I do agree the wooden handles are much more comfortable, only two draw back for me is they break easier and the handles get very slick after much use. I haven't used any of the newer hammers so I really can't compare.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

jiju1943 said:


> I do agree the wooden handles are much more comfortable, only two draw back for me is they break easier and the handles get very slick after much use. I haven't used any of the newer hammers so I really can't compare.


Yeah the handles get slick especially when you're framing in August sweating profusely.
I use to tap my utility blade all over the handle, making little nicks all over it, which hold the wax from the block of parafin I always carried in my pouches.
You could get a good grip on it then.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

for grip i simply tape the handle with hockey tape done the same way as a hockey stick. plenty of grip that way. as for pulling nails i either pull them sideways or keep a long catspaw handy. i always carry my renovators cats paw which has a flat bar tip on one end.. doubles as a beater framing chisel and panel lifter


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

woodworkbykirk said:


> for grip i simply tape the handle with hockey tape done the same way as a hockey stick. plenty of grip that way. as for pulling nails i either pull them sideways or keep a long catspaw handy. i always carry my renovators cats paw which has a flat bar tip on one end.. doubles as a beater framing chisel and panel lifter


A catspaw and a wonderbar (a flatbar you use and say, "I wondered why I bought this. This is why). Can't live without 'em.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

And with a Estwing you wouldn't need to haul around a block of wax that will melt in the heat, or mangle you hammer handle to hang on to, or have to carry two or three extra tools the Estwing will do. A person who will damage himself because the handle of a hammer is steel instead of wood will do just as much damage as they will with any hammer.


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

FWIW I have 2 estwigs; a waffle head 22 oz framer and a 3lb engineers hammer! Both have fiberglass handles! Both were purchased on clearance! Both have been fine for homeowner use!


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

toolaholic said:


> FWIW I have 2 estwigs; a waffle head 22 oz framer and a 3lb engineers hammer! Both have fiberglass handles! Both were purchased on clearance! Both have been fine for homeowner use!


What the heck is a 3lb engineers hammer?! Sounds painful!
Really, what's it used for?


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

titanoman said:


> What the heck is a 3lb engineers hammer?! Sounds painful!
> Really, what's it used for?


It's a mini sledgehammer! Also called a maul!


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

toolaholic said:


> It's a mini sledgehammer! Also called a maul!


Oh! A single-jack. I just didn't know it was called an engineers hammer.
Learn something new every day (just when I thought I knew it all!).


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

titanoman said:


> Oh! A single-jack. I just didn't know it was called an engineers hammer.
> Learn something new every day (just when I thought I knew it all!).


Never heard single jack! So I'm learning too! I like it to drive 12 inch spikes into 3x5 timbers for borders! Of course I countersink w/ a 3/4 inch forsener bit and predrill the timber w/ a 3/8 bit!


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

toolaholic said:


> Never heard single jack! So I'm learning too! I like it to drive 12 inch spikes into 3x5 timbers for borders! Of course I countersink w/ a 3/4 inch forsener bit and predrill the timber w/ a 3/8 bit!


And a double-jack (2 hands) is anything over 8lbs, so you can sink those spikes like a 16d into butter!


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

titanoman said:


> What the heck is a 3lb engineers hammer?


aka: Lump hammer or club hammer


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

I have been framing for 28 years and use an Estwing every day. Of course anymore it doesn't see heavy action due to the use of nail guns. I have had zero problems with wrist or elbow. 

Number one tip for using a hammer:
Be sure to hit the right nail!


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

sixeightten said:


> I have been framing for 28 years and use an Estwing every day. Of course anymore it doesn't see heavy action due to the use of nail guns. I have had zero problems with wrist or elbow.
> 
> Number one tip for using a hammer:
> Be sure to hit the right nail!


I hand banged houses together for around 3 years before we got a gun setup.

I used Estwings for 2 of those years.
A few of the afflictions I dealt with...

Waking up in the morning, having to literally pry my fingers open on my hammer hand because they were locked in hammer grip position.

Couldn't lift my left arm above my chest because of shoulder pain

Stingers in my forearm as well as cramping.

I switched to a Vaughan 24 oz fiberglass and withing a few months had none of the above issues.

Of coarse, having done the math, we were banging roughly 50,000 nails in the average house at about 3-4 weeks per house with 3 guys.


----------



## picflight (Aug 25, 2011)

Would a rubber hammer be easier to use?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

thats a joke right? 

i hear you on the shoulder, elbow, wrist and forearm pain thing lone.. when i went out framing large custom houses that were almost entirely built from engineeered lumber i had the same problem using my 22 oz estwing, i switched back to my japanse nailing hammer to stop the pain just before i bought my stilletto. 

we were framing those houses in the winter which meant driving pairs of hand spike every 16" to draw the super hard frozen engineered lumber together then after everying was assembled, then the guns would get used fo finish off laminating.. the guns dont draw together lumber, and they sure as hell couldnt sink the nails in the engineered stuff


----------



## itin1200 (Oct 10, 2009)

I have a Hitachi NR90AC3 for framing, Hitachi 15 and 18 gauge finish nailers, a Grex 23 gauge pinner, a Porta Nailer 18 gauge stapler and a Bostitch palm nailer.

Don't use a hammer much these days except for demo work, and the Estwing works great for that.

What do you guys suggest for a good basic hammer for an old guy like me? Keep in mind I'm just a DIY home owner.


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

itin1200 said:


> I have a Hitachi NR90AC3 for framing, Hitachi 15 and 18 gauge finish nailers, a Grex 23 gauge pinner, a Porta Nailer 18 gauge stapler and a Bostitch palm nailer.
> 
> Don't use a hammer much these days except for demo work, and the Estwing works great for that.
> 
> What do you guys suggest for a good basic hammer for an old guy like me? Keep in mind I'm just a DIY home owner.


I like my 16oz plumb(brand) fiberglass handle!


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

loneframer said:


> I hand banged houses together for around 3 years before we got a gun setup.
> 
> I used Estwings for 2 of those years.
> A few of the afflictions I dealt with...
> ...


That's something I never figured out: How many 16 green vinyls in a keg?
The last monster (12,000 sg ft) I built took a couple of those and at least 3 boxes of strip nails.
Between those and all the 8's and deck screws we probably had over 300 lbs in fasteners.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

woodworkbykirk said:



> thats a joke right?
> 
> i hear you on the shoulder, elbow, wrist and forearm pain thing lone.. when i went out framing large custom houses that were almost entirely built from engineeered lumber i had the same problem using my 22 oz estwing, i switched back to my japanse nailing hammer to stop the pain just before i bought my stilletto.
> 
> we were framing those houses in the winter which meant driving pairs of hand spike every 16" to draw the super hard frozen engineered lumber together then after everying was assembled, then the guns would get used fo finish off laminating.. the guns dont draw together lumber, and they sure as hell couldnt sink the nails in the engineered stuff


Even in the summer time guns don't draw lumber together in the hands of the inexperienced.
I'de repeat myself until I was blue in the face reminding them to use their hammers and give the gun nails a good smack to draw that [stuff] together nice and tight.
Like you said, especially with micros.
I want to see the glue shoot across the room when you beat them together.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

itin1200 said:


> I have a Hitachi NR90AC3 for framing, Hitachi 15 and 18 gauge finish nailers, a Grex 23 gauge pinner, a Porta Nailer 18 gauge stapler and a Bostitch palm nailer.
> 
> Don't use a hammer much these days except for demo work, and the Estwing works great for that.
> 
> What do you guys suggest for a good basic hammer for an old guy like me? Keep in mind I'm just a DIY home owner.


Your Estwing will work fine for you unless you are a tool junkie like some of us.


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

titanoman said:


> That's something I never figured out: How many 16 green vinyls in a keg?
> The last monster (12,000 sg ft) I built took a couple of those and at least 3 boxes of strip nails.
> Between those and all the 8's and deck screws we probably had over 300 lbs in fasteners.


I used this chart to estimate the number of nails in one of the common homes I used to frame.

http://www.leaderhome.com/nails.html

In my estimation, I was banging 216,666 nails per year, or 1.8 nails per minute, 40 hours per week for 50 weeks per year.

There's a really good chance that is an under-estimation.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

The same applies to a hammer drill that is plugged in. Never leave it on top of the ladder! Let's just say I got lucky, because it missed me. It could have got ugly! :laughing:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Red Squirrel said:


> The same applies to a hammer drill that is plugged in. Never leave it on top of the ladder! Let's just say I got lucky, because it missed me. It could have got ugly! :laughing:


Don't leave a Ram Set on top of the ladder either, they say they will not fire falling off a ladder but they sure will.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Don't leave an 80lb bag of wet cement up there either! It'll knock you down if it falls!


----------

